# 40 cal. Italian..



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Guys,,I was looking at a Berretta 40 cal.Italy simi-auto today,,in VERY good shape.. $400 ,,with some ammo,, CCW holster & clean-kit.. What do you all think?? I'm like'n it!!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

You failed to tell us what model it is. Pic is S&W Shield 9mm. Sold this one a few weeks back for $300 NIB
with new paddle holster.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

It is,,a 96A1 40cal & I have seen the from $575-640+..SO,,,I figure the sellers price is not too bad.?..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sounds like a good deal, like I said I'm not a Berreta expert. The only one I own is a 22 short Minx.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I for one don't like the "poly pistols",much.. That being said,,I do have a Kel-Tec PMR-30 22mag pistol,,,, that has made me eat a lil of my prior words.... It's a LOT of fun!! & my wife likes it too!! & it's LOUD!! But besides that,,I like steel firearms..


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Drm50 said:


> Sounds like a good deal, like I said I'm not a Berreta expert. The only one I own is a 22 short Minx.


The Minx,,IS a really good looking pistol!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I know this thread is almost 3wks. old but... IMO, the Beretta 96A1 is way to big for a CCW. But it a very good pistol nevertheless. And if it's in good shape $400 is a very good price just for the pistol alone. The ammo and holster just sweetens the deal even more.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

sonar said:


> I for one don't like the "poly pistols",much.. That being said,,I do have a Kel-Tec PMR-30 22mag pistol,,,, that has made me eat a lil of my prior words.... It's a LOT of fun!! & my wife likes it too!! & it's LOUD!! But besides that,,I like steel firearms..


I've wanted one of those for a while. How much did u pay and where u find it?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

"I've wanted one of those for a while. How much did u pay and where u find it " A friend of mine ,,has run into $$ problems..Sign of the times..He set the price,,I agreed with it & have a new to me nice piece for nite stand go to home protection .. $400 was the price,,& I also take him groceries periodically..


----------

